# opinions/advice on 52/42 doubles for climbing???



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone have advice on best climbing (with some speed too) gearing configuration with a 52/42 double? Just picked up a mid 80's Basso Gap with Shimano 600. Everything is working great, except the rear freewheel is sporting a 14-21 cluster. Being in the mighty moutains of the Wasatch Front, the gear ratio on this bike would kill me in the canyons (I'm fit, but not bike fit yet). the chain rings are a 52/42 config and I've never ridden these at all. And now, my lbs told me good luck finding a lower geared freewheel cluster for the Maillard Helio Matic hubs currently fitted. So, just to get me on the mountain this weekend, I am thinking of buying a SRAM 8 speed 11-28 cassette to go on a spare wheel (Mavic CXP 21 on Coda Expert 8 speed hub) I have had sitting around. This would be a temporary fix so I could take my time either having the original wheel rebuilt to accomodate or build up a new one. So the question is... Anyone have opinions or experience with this proposed gearing 52/42 with an 11-28 cassette? this would be mainly for climbing the canyons around salt lake city. thanks for your help...


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

The 42-28 will get you down to ~40". You may want to look at a 32 or 34. That should get you into the 30s.

Alternatively, if the crank isn't a 144mm BCD, the a smaller chainring would be worth looking into. I think minimun size for 144 is 41t. A 130mm BCD will go to 38t, and a 110mm BCD will accept a 33t.

My bike came with 52/42. I replaced the crank to get 48/34. I'm much happier and I don't have canyons to climb.

Food for thought.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks 3v1ld4vs (whats up with username?). Yeah, the shimano 600 crank is 130 bcd. I have my sights on a ritchey 38t. So that was the plan to go to that next. But for right now, need to get that rear gearing sorted. so were you saying the 11-28 won't do much for me?


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I "may" have a Helico Matic freewheel that has a bigger cog in my parts bin. PM me and I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

boleiro said:


> thanks 3v1ld4vs (whats up with username?). Yeah, the shimano 600 crank is 130 bcd. I have my sights on a ritchey 38t. So that was the plan to go to that next. But for right now, need to get that rear gearing sorted. so were you saying the 11-28 won't do much for me?



You'll have to decide how low you actually need. For trail riding I use 44/32/22 and 11-28 7 speed. the 22-28 is about 20" but I wouldn't need the 22 on the road. 

I switched the 52/42 to a 48/34 because I couldn't push that steep a gear for too long then. This year I've thought about swapping back as I'm stronger.

Generally it's better to have too low a gear than not enough. At least then you'll be sure to enjoy the ride back down. The 11-28 will be better than what you have now and give you a better idea of where you are.

Check out http://sheldonbrown.com/gears 

You should be able to put in the gears you have now and see how they compare to what you are planning to do.

Good Luck!


----------



## mdmoore99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Get a 39 for the front


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Back in the mid '80s, everyone had 53/42's. I raced and trained for YEARS (about 10...) with a 53/42 up front and a 12-21 7 spd on back.

Now that I'm back into it after a 15 year hiatus, I'm now on a 53/39 and a 12-27 9 spd. I am much happier now...


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

What he said. 

I too ran a 52-42 with an 12-24 or 11-23 back in the day when I lived in Colorado. I did many climbs in the mountains. When 53-39's came out I thought I would really notice a difference but I didn't. 

I have a few bikes and one is a classic with 52-42 up front and a 13-24 7 speed in the rear. The bike weighs around 7lb more than my 14.3lb wonder bike, Campy 10 speed 53-39. I'm certainly not in racing shape but I could ride either bike and finish the ride basically feeling the same.

Anyway, what each individual may require varies on genetics, conditioning and age, to a certain extent. What ever you have used in the past would most likely suit you on your classic bike. 

For most people running a 28 in the rear will get them up the steepest and longest climbs, whether you have a 39 or 42 up front. I would suggest that you forget about the 11. Start with a 13 or 14 and reach 28. Since you are worried about climbing I would assume you will never spin an 11, 12, or for that matter a 13.

Try something like: 14, 17, 19, 21, 24, 28. This should do the job nicely. I think I put a Shimano 6 speed like this on a friend vintage Bianchi recently. He never uses the 28 around here. The climbs are steep but not long enough to require it.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Your fitness level, terrain you ride and your riding style will dictate the gearing, IMO.
I alway used 42 small ring with 12-23/25 cassette combo, but that's when I was fit and the hilliest terrain I rode was 3500 feet of climbing to the Skyline Drive.
Now, I'm 30 lbs heavier (and older) and out of shape, so I would probably need 39 with at least 25 as a largest cog.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I got the 11-28 on now and went out for short ride. Shifts great right up to the 6th cog. So that it's only acting as a 6 speed. Can I adjust the dérailleur to use the two big cogs?


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

Hopefully your rear shifter has a friction mode. If not you'll need to replace it with an 8-speed model.

You can change the rear derailleur setting to access all the gears using the limit screws. Once you're sure the derailleur has the full range of the cassette, it's just a matter of adjusting the cable so the shifter works. With friction it won't matter, just move the lever until the shift happens.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

My RD is the 6207 model which specs I've seen states it's the last before index shifting was introduced. I need to figure out how to adjust the rear dérailleur to include the inner big cogs. So am I understanding that I'll need a new rear shifter? Wouldn't the shifter be friction if the rear derailleur is?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

If your new free wheel is bigger than the one it replaced you will need to replace the chain, too. It might not be long enough.


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

Either of these can explain it better than I can.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=64

To follow up, the indexing is in the shifter. If you don't have indexed shifters, all you should have to do is adjust the limit screws so that you can use all the gears.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

okay, so my new plan is to get home, eat something and then try to adjust that derailleur. I have friction shifters, so I should be able to open up that derailleur to accomodate all 8 cogs. I will get this working. after reading through all the materials, sheldon's being the most helpful, I still have a question on how to discern between the two limit screws as my RD 6207 derailleur does not have any indicators as to which is low or high. anyone out there have an idea as to which is which.


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

If you're looking at the derailleur from the back of the bike, you should be able to see the two screwheads. The screw closest to the wheel should be the inner limit. The screw farthest away should be the outer limit.

I use inner and outer to eliminate high/low confusion.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

boo yah, it's working. A few turns of the limit screw and little lengthening of the cable and I've got 8 functioning speeds. Shifting great and ready for my ride up immigration canyon this Saturday. Man, that 28t is huge. It'll be sad if I'm sitting in that gear too much. 

Thanks so much for all the tips and advice. This forum is such a great source for info. And no one told me to google the topic because the info is out there. Thanks


----------



## kthung (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got a 52/42/30 triple with a 12-26 cassette. I've set the FD limiter so that I can only use the 52/42 rings. I find that 42-26 is enough to spin up most hills around here. I have no idea what the grades are though... a completely wild guess would be 6%-10%?


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

You are most welcome. As for as http://lmgtfy.com, I've been trying to limit my use so as to restrain my snarkiness. Online it's too easy to come across the wrong way, no matter my what my name is.


----------



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello Boleiro, I also have a 80's Basso and I live in Salt Lake City. I restored by bike last year and replaced the original Campy crankset (53-39) with a new - but somewhat retro looking Campy Veloce (50-34) compact crank. I have a 13-26 Sachs 7 speed freewheel on the rear.

I do not have any problem with the typical hills in SLC with the small front ring (34) and 26 rear. I have tried a 13 - 28 freewheel on the rear, but it does not fit well with my Campy rear derailleur. You may want to check fit with a 28 at a LBS before purchasing one.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Tmber, beautiful Basso! Love the paint and dying for all that chrome. That's the one thing about my bike I feel is lacking. Did you repaint? Did you get the fork and stays chromed locally?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

IRD makes wider range freewheels. Shame on your bike shop for not knowing. http://www.interlocracing.com/freewheels_steel.html


If you have a Campy crank with 135mm BCD (see Sheldon Brown's web site) you can switch to a 39t inner ring. If it's anything else it's a 130mm BCD and you can fit a 38t. See Sheldon Brown for that too.


----------



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

boleiro said:


> Tmber, beautiful Basso! Love the paint and dying for all that chrome. That's the one thing about my bike I feel is lacking. Did you repaint? Did you get the fork and stays chromed locally?



Boleiro, My frame had the original chrome front fork and rear stays. I stripped and painted the frame myself. I used an automotive grade paint and spray gun. I found a set of Basso decals on eBay.


----------



## gr8blues (Nov 20, 2009)

My mid 80's 753 Bob Jackson came with a 42 which I replaced with a 38. I have a 28 tooth 7spd freewheel on the back. I can get up the hills here in the Idaho mountains, but not like with my other bike with a triple. My 600 rear der. has a fairly long arm which handles the 28 with ease.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Just my two cent:

I have a Colnago Mexico that came with the original Campagnolo strada - Ernesto Colnago engraved 53/44 crankset. As the crankset in itself was a piece of art, I wanted to keep it at first and had a look at all kinds of MTB range cassettes and RDs, with a lot of capacity and the ability to work with big cogs, but in the end it was just too much of a hassle, so I just swapped out for a standard double (52/39). In the end, it was well worth it, and now I can have a regular road RD and cassette.

So, I would say, changing the crankset would be a good option, although maybe slightly expensive, but OTOH, maybe one of the simplest modifications.


----------

